# How to earn a Bachelors and or Masters degree in 2-3 months for free w/ no scholarships, grants, entrance exams/essays, and no Military slavery



## Nad (Mar 24, 2022)

Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?



Well over the last 20 years I’ve fine tuned my own patent (jk jk) on how to earn degrees at no cost to you at a fraction of the normal time it takes an average student. In some cases I’ve earned a degree in faster than it normally takes to apply and be accepted into some colleges.





1.) Head Start type programs:

a.) Certain states offer Free College for kids in their sophomore year. You can literally take 2 years for free. I graduated with a degree before I obtained my HS diploma with the running start program in WA St. Now this only works if you're in HS but it dramatically decreases the amount of time it will take to obtain the B.S in half. Obviously you can stockpile as many AP courses in your Sophomore year and graduate even sooner.

b.) Strategy:


Take Full loads at least 20 credits per quarter: Full load is 15 credits but if most of your stuff is online it's fairly easy if you're a full time student pass all classes with good grades with 20 credits.
Take summer courses
Take CLEPS (more on this later) during break periods: Say you want to obtain your degree after just 4 quarters (fall, winter, spring, summer. You would graduate HS a year early basically at 17 years of age. Now you would be 10 credits short with this method. However, if you take 1 clep every off period that would give you 10 credits. Or you could take 15 credits per Q for regular classes for four quarters then take one 1-2 CLEPS every single break period. You can test out of 60 credits or 66% of your A.A.S. Essentially you save three years of your life with this method and earning an Associates at 17 years of age.
States that offer free tuition for HS students from their junior year and on. https://blog.collegevine.com/states-that-offer-tuition-free-college-programs/







2.) College Level Examination Programs (CLEPS)

a.) These exams allow you to test out of 60 different courses for your bachelors with a pass fail grading system. They’re accepted by about 3,000 colleges. I have taken 10 of these courses. I remember 2 exams with just 2 weeks to prepare and passing both. These are mainly for the basic level stuff you don’t want to waste any time going to class for.

b.) How to earn free CLEPS with no military background

https://findanyanswer.com/how-do-i-...P test,to three weeks after the test... More 

c.) So you can take the exam for free and your local library will most likely have the book and if they don't you can ask them to order it for you. Passing the exam only requires a 50/100. Scores don't affect your GPA you just receive pass or fail grade. If you fail you have to wait 30 days before taking it again. Normally prep time depending on the course takes anywhere from 1-3 weeks to pass the course.

3.) ONLINE UNIVERSITY's: Although I went to a classical normal college and I did graduate with a Bachelors degree of science within one year and I thought at the time that was impressive. However, with online Universities with the way some are structured I soon found out one year is a long time. After I spent 8 years in the Military I finally decided to go back to school and obtain my M.S degree but I didn’t want to be forcded to take a 2 year program, a thesis or even a 1 year program. I wanted to see if something existed like the CLEPS program but for upper level degrees.

a.) (WGU) this University has a quick process and transfer of credit evals without all the hassles of taking BS exams or essays. They allow you to test out of courses or write a paper to pass the course. their is a pre assessment test to start. Brush up on the areas you're weak then take the final exam. Some courses can be completed within a few days or completed on your first attempt in one day if there’s just one test. I earned my Masters in 2 weeks.You can earn a Bachelors if you already have an A.A.S in less than a month and your M.S degree in less than a month as well. Now this all depends on the type of degree you go for and your previous knowledge foundation but even if you're starting from scratch, you can easily test out of things by just focusing on your weaknesses.

https://www.wgu.edu/online-business-degrees/masters-programs.html


b.) Here’s a list of all the methods and some colleges that allow you to test out of thousands of courses at nearly any level to save precious time and money. Some colleges will count your work history as credits. Some have their own specific University Exams to test out of their own courses.

https://www.mydegreeguide.com/testing-out-of-college-courses/

4.) How to earn these degrees for free?

b.) Now who wants to write 20 plus applications and many letters and jump through tons of hoops and pray you're selected for tuition assistance or have to slave for the Military for 3 years to be eligible for free school? Nobody. Why do that when you can work a cake job part time and be eligible for full benefits on your first damn day. Some companies offer this including Target who offers 10k of tuition per year and Starbucks will cover 100% of your online degree.. You could work literally just a 10 hour work week and qualify. You can do an easy job like warehouse associate and get paid decent starting at over $20 per hour depending on location then use a week or 2 of leave to pass as many courses as possible.

c.) You can have your entire degree covered for within one year since this school is so cheap. It's $129 per credit for upper grad for or 4.6k and $51 per credit for undergrad or 3k with an A.A.S or 6k with no credits at all. WGU costs

companies that pay your degree for you https://www.opploans.com/oppu/colle...ursement for company-approved college courses.

Ways to have free tuition https://www.bankrate.com/loans/stud...zens of online programs that are tuition-free.



5.) Bypass Everything:

a.) If you're out of HS and have a good amount of experience but can't make those upper-level jobs because you have no degree well you can buy one LEGALLY. That's right I'm not talking about no fake degree bs where they put fake transcripts and copy a college certificate which sets you up for failure since your future job will find out it's fake once they call the college and find out you never attended. Insta degrees has been in business for over 2 decades now helping out people that either don't have the time, money or inclination to obtain a degree and are already experts in their craft but just need a degree to get over the hump. They offer over 100 degrees and this includes anything from a Bachelors to a Master’s degree to a doctorates degree. Now Iv'e used these in the past but they didn't land me the job they gave me an extra advantage like icing on the cake. The job never required accredation proof just my transcripts and or diploma was sufficient.

This really doesn’t help you to load up on a degree in a field you actually have no experience in or don’t enjoy doing or not good at in any way shape or form. If you somehow get hired for an engineer job you will most likely fail.

I only recommend this for something you have some level of experience in and have a decent number of skills and enjoy it in some way shape or form. This is to help those who have been in their craft for 6+ years but can’t make it over into that 6 figures level because of a dumb piece of paper. An example would be you’ve run your own business successfully for 5 years but the covid shutdowns wiped you out. You believe you have the skills to be a CEO or Director for a major company but they won’t touch you since you have 0 degrees.

These degrees are not accredited like the previous examples, however they’re legal unlike the fake degrees.

Most companies don’t really give 2 shits about where you obtain your degree from. As long as you have something that has an official degree document with transcripts and they can even have it approved by a government. The only one’s that really care about accreditation is the government and a few of the top corporations

b.) They don't offer anything like safety degrees, doctor degrees but pretty much everything else is fair game.

https://www.instantdegrees.com/degrees-available

6.) Selecting the right Degree:

a.) What field do you want to be in that you enjoy or you're already working in that you do enjoy?

b.) Ensure the degree pays out well. A vast majority of degrees are worthless. Review what degrees pay the most and have a high rate of increase in job demand or growth now and in the future. This includes computer science degrees, Business degrees, finance degrees, and Engineering degrees. All of those are money in the bank. My criteria you can follow for selecting the best degree path:


Short term and future outlook. What’s the expected job growth now and in the future for at least the next decade? Will these jobs in this field be replaced by AI or no longer relevant? Ensure it’s one of the top 25% of job growth projections as a good rule of thumb. Also select something where a good portion of your salary is based off your performance and not just some set in stone annual salary.
Salary: What’s the return of investment (even if you obtained the degrees for free and even if you obtained them in a few months you want to know upfront will it be even worth going into a field that has a low bar and not much room for growth. Ensure the jobs within this field have a top 10% salary with high caps meaning the top performers are earning 200k plus.
Can this degree or the skills you learn from on the job be turned into a business? Just in case you’re let go or the company goes under or whatever happens you will have the necessary tools to do well with your own business
Not something extremely complex: If you go for quantum physics or advanced mathematics or Law well that’s not something you can complete in a relatively short period of time. Well at least not most people.
Select something that’s general and not too specific. If you go too specific then you may not have a large enough pool of options to select from. Things like Environmental Science or MBA opens up the doors to tens of thousands of jobs for you.
Is the degree even necessary? There are certain fields that don’t care for a degree and more often now other types of jobs are realizing most of college is a scam and they’re not worth the paper they’re printed on.




What degree right now is the most valuable right now? I would say most certainly an MBA and a major in Finance. The beginner base salary is already high at about 70k with an average median salary of nearly 90k. However, it has a high max with top performers averaging around 200k since financial advisors is the perfect job for leveraging your skills and talents to make more income. An MBA in Finance is broad and there’s many types of jobs you can try. Finance has a medium level difficulty, not technically required in all cases but the high-level big shots require it. The growth is about 10% above the average job which is slightly low but not terrible. You can most certainly turn these skills into your own business.



Well I hope this helps you guys out especially you young guys. Personally I would highly recommend jobs or businessses that require certifications like real estate agent or home inspector if you want to have a high paying job or business quickly and have the potential to run your own business. If you’re looking for a long term opportunity I would suggest looking into trade schools. If you want the highest possibility in terms of salary and job outlook and growth I would recommend Blockchain developer as you can learn this in about 3 months and become an expert in about 2 years and become a senior developer in about 3 years. The average blockchain developer makes 156 k. The courses are normally either free or less than a grand. It’s the fastest growing job right now. Good luck.


----------



## Pretty (Mar 25, 2022)

Kys op with your shitty copy paste thread


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Mar 30, 2022)

yeah righ
insta degrees
very legit


----------



## Nad (Mar 30, 2022)

dnr


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

I'll take this as a compliment that someone would copy my post even while it has been pinned. Thanks


----------



## zv1212 (Apr 19, 2022)

Nad said:


> Are you tired of being denied higher paying jobs because you lack the education requirements? Do you sometimes think about how much damn money you could be making or could’ve made over the years if you just had that darn piece of paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it cringe that my ideal career is looksmaxxing young men to become giga chad? I'm sure some parents would pay tbh


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Jun 2, 2022)

Waste of time effort money


----------

